# looking for chris from nola?



## lungfish (Jan 28, 2013)

hey there!
looking to reconnect with a friend met in new orleans this october/november.... 20something black kid that's real handsome and real good at accordion + resonator. played on decateur a lot. name's chris, dunno his last name. if anyone knows who i'm rambling on about + his whereabouts, lemme know! i feel horrible, left without a word and couldn't get in touch with him.


----------



## Tuesdaydowns (Jan 28, 2013)

If its who I think you're talking about last time I saw him was in Berkeley back in July, sorry I'm not much help. Good luck.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 29, 2013)

this is not an event. please post in the appropriate section. thread closed.


----------

